# Enfant Hpi ou Hpe , comment gérer ?



## Dodo2a (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous , alors voila je pense avoir en garde une enfant hpi et j ai dû mal à gérer le côté émotionnel de cette enfant , des jours ça va et d autres çà va moins bien , j ai pour l instant 3 petits en accueil mais le 4 eme arrive le mois prochain .
Qui a déjà  eu des enfants surdoués et comment avez vous réagi , merci de votre aide .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Avant toute chose faudrait être sur que cette enfant et hpi

L enfant a quelle âge ? Des test on été réalisé par des professionnels ?

On peu être très émotif sans être hpi


----------



## incognito (8 Novembre 2022)

déjà il a quel âge ?

a-t-il des centres d'intérêt particuliers ? pour pouvoir lui proposer des activités qui l'intéressent

lui apprendre à jouer seul sans diriger l'activité

pour le côté émotionnel, c'est très lié à sa soif d'apprendre et de savoir, plus tu le nourris intellectuellement et mieux il se sent, cela ne règle pas tout mais ça aide


----------



## zelande (8 Novembre 2022)

Sur quelles bases cet enfant serait diagnostiqué HPI ?


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Hou la ! Tout d'abord on ne met pas un "diagnostic" hpi comme cela. 
Je n'ai pas accueilli d'enfants hpi ou peut être l'ont ils été longtemps après mais deux de mes enfants ont été diagnostiqués. 
Et les deux sont très différents et de caractères et de "facilités". 
Mon aîné : s'avait lire sans que l'on me lui ai appris avant ses 3 ans. Une mémoire photographique impressionnante. Apprendre un cours c'était juste le temps de regarder la page du livre ou du cahier. Un caractère égal. Gros dormeur. Très carré dans tout. Pas "difficile à vivre". Sociable. Mais si fâché alors très fâché ! 
Mon second fils. Nous nous sommes rendu compte qu'il savait lire quand sa maîtresse de grande section nous l'a annoncé le premier jour de classe. A la maison il semblait que regarder les livres. Passionné de tout. Vocabulaire très large. Rebelle à l'autorité. Très compliqué à l'école car il s'y ennuyait beaucoup. A 9 ans en 6eme. Baccalauréat à 15 ans mention TB. 
Hpi ne veut pas dire grand chose en fait car chaque individu est différent. Ce sont des enfants sensibles et qui ont besoin que l'on réponde à leur curiosité, leur soif d'apprendre et de comprendre. Ils ont toujours une question sur tout. ils demandent une grande attention et beaucoup d'énergie. Il faut surtout les aider à ne pas se couper des autres par leurs particularités et répondre à leur grands besoins de comprendre, de savoir. Bref, il faut savoir s'adapter !


----------



## amandinezoe (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Chez les jeunes enfants à HP on ne peut pas savoir car très peu de recherches ont été menées sur la question. Mon point de VUE çé des busines pour certains spécialiste  j'ai vécu cette histoire avec un de mes PE ( son enfant de 10 ans) au final son enfant est comme tous les enfants "normal" 
Dans les médias, la problématique de la surdouance est exclusivement abordée chez les adultes.
Je laisse les Avis des collègues.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Avant 3 ans HPI c'est plutôt une grosse suposition mais souvent l'avenir nous confirme ce qu'on avait perçu.
En fait l'avantage du HPI c'est qu'il a un très bon vocabulaire et une excellente faculté de compréhension.
Le souci est que souvent ça va de paire avec une hyper emotivité... ce qui peut se retrouver aussi chez un enfant non HPI.
En formation sur les emotions on apprend (entre autre) que l'émotion passe d'abord par le corps.
Donc si on commence par expliquer avec des mots simples quelles sensations je recents quand il se passe ceci ou cela l'enfant comprends que c'est normal, qu'à Nounou ça lui arrive aussi (déjà ça l'apaise), puis on pourra lui donner quelques astuces pour s'auto calmer à commencer par: "quand l'émotion est grande, t'envahit, vient me voir et dis moi ce dont tu as besoin", le simple fait de reconnaitre l'émotion comme OK, et que l'enfant ait le droit d'en parler suffit souvent à faire descendre la pression désagréable qu'il ressent.
L'avantage du HPI c'est qu'il aura rapidement les mots pour s'exprimer plutôt que les pleurs ou les cris.


----------



## incognito (8 Novembre 2022)

oui les mots seront là mais pas forcément les meilleurs pour la description, ces enfants (adultes) cherchent toujours le mot exact, bien approprié et cela n'est pas forcément là quand ils sont submergés
c'est après qu'il faut en parler

et un enfant même de trois ans peut être testé avec une personne compétente, cela donne déjà des bases d'approches et de compréhension pour l'entourage

j'ai eu un petit garçon très en avance, je l'ai très vite vu vers ses 5 mois, des indices bien visibles pour ceux qui savent voir. Je l'ai accompagné, ses parents m'en parlent encore, il avait des jeux bien au dessus de son âge, des conversations bien intéressantes avec tout le monde. Il est à l'école et comme personne ne le comprend vraiment, il fait des bêtises car il s'ennuie. Les parents vont aller voir quelqu'un pour pouvoir mettre des mots sur ce qu'il ressent.

(Catie, tu as de la "chance" tes enfants ont trouvé leur place, les trois miens pas du tout, et c'est toujours un combat pour les aider)


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Oui Incognito c'est un combat de longue haleine. Beaucoup de rendez vous avec les enseignants qui ne comprennent pas toujours la situation, beaucoup de regards de personnes surprises par la maturité de nos enfants. Beaucoup de questionnements et d'inquiétudes, de fierté, de patience, de larmes aussi. Nous avons eu la chance qu'il n'y ait pas d'échec scolaire bien au contraire. Et de pouvoir beaucoup parler.


----------



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

*Catie, il y a des enseignants, certes, qui passent à côté d'enfants HPI, mais il y a beaucoup de pe (mon frère pourrais vous en parler) qui excusent des comportements innapropriés de leurs enfants en donnant eux-mêmes l'étiquette HPI, pour justifier ces comportements. De même que certains pseudos psys peu scrupuleux avec des pseudos tests.
Il y a une "épidémie de HPI, comme il y a eu "épidémie" d'enfants hyperactifs.
Quoiqu'il en soit, pour en revenir au post initial, le diagnostic doit être posé par un VRAI pro avec de véritables tests.
Il me semble que pour un enfant de moins de 3 ans, c'est un peu tôt*


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

HPI j'adore le feuilleton avec la Fleurot et c'est impressionnant ! ok je sors ...


----------



## isa19 (8 Novembre 2022)

bonjour, mon fils est hpi de mon temps on disait hp ça suffisait il a sauté 3 classes , a été testé à 4 ans il  lisait le petit prince  et j'en passe .
Plus jeune il ne supportait pas les non réponses à ses questions de tte sorte ,très solitaire ne s'intéressait qu'aux adultes ou aux enfants comme lui. Des centres d'intérêts très scientifiques ... Il m'en a fait baver LOL car  il fonctionne en raisonnant différemment et toujours assoiffé de savoir. 
Et le coté manuel ça n'a jamais été ça ;


----------



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

*Que sont devenus ces enfants devenus adultes ?*


----------



## Dodo2a (8 Novembre 2022)

Alors elle a 2,5 ans et elle connaît toutes les lettres sans les avoir apprises , ne connaît pas l alphabet mais reconnaît toutes les lettres et elle épelle les mots en majuscules .
Depuis toute petite elle est dans l observation des autres sans vouloir trop se mêler à eux , très discrète mais avec beaucoup d angoisse et presque des tocs.
Et je pense hpi car son père l’est diagnostiqué et d autres membres de la famille paternelle le sont aussi .
Le plus difficile avec elle est la gestion des pleurs , c est à dire qu elle se met à pleurer sans réelle cause apparente et puis il y a des moments je vois bien qu elle prend sur elle pour pas exploser , elle « fait » souvent triste, ça fait longtemps que je dis à ses parents qu elle n est pas bien dans sa peau , je sais pas expliquer son comportement vraiment mais c est une petite fille qui fait mal au cœur et semble malheureuse mais je ne peux pas me focaliser en permanence sur elle pour éviter toutes les crises , j ai les autres aussi a gérer, d ou ma demande de renseignements , je n ai aucun soutien de la part des parents .


----------



## Dodo2a (8 Novembre 2022)

Par contre , elle est très réservée et n est pas en demande verbale de savoir , certains jours je ne l entend quasiment pas , elle chuchote beaucoup quand elle est seule, ça va mieux quand la copine arrive chez nounou .


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Nounounat2 les autres je ne sais pas. Pour mes enfants : 
Mon aîné a 26 ans. Il dirige le service budget d'une grande administration (finances publiques). Il aimerait rejoindre le ministère des affaires étrangères. 
Mon autre fils a deux licences avec mentions. Il est actuellement en master2. 
Ma fille n'a pas été "diagnostiquée" HPI mais elle a deux licences avec mentions (anglais et philosophie), fait une prépa grandes écoles (elle a été admissible à l'ENS),  fait une année Erasmus l'an dernier et termine un master en recherche. Elle a 22 ans. 
Et moi et mon mari, nous sommes épuisés ! 😉🤣


----------



## incognito (8 Novembre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> *Que sont devenus ces enfants devenus adultes ?*


pour mes deux aînés, rien de particulier, le plus grand a démissionné en mai dernier et devrait reprendre des études.... le second a aussi une maladie génétique qui peut le clouer dans son lit donc rien du tout
le troisième, il commence à se sortir de la dépression, il a 18 ans et a vécu des trucs pas du tout sympas

oui, ils savent énormément de choses, réfléchissent synthétisent à une vitesse folle mais trois échecs scolaires à la clé, et un combat éreintant.


----------



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

Mon mari a fait une thèse bac + 8 et a un diplôme d'ingénieur, il a fait les arts et métiers, dirige des recherches mais n'a jamais été diagnostiqué, ni ne se définit comme hpi, bien au contraire.
Il m'a toujours dit, si j'en suis là, c'est le travail, le travail et le travail


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Nounounat2 je peux t'assurer que au moins mon deuxième garçon n'a jamais été très travailleur. Les choses lui venaient comme cela ou alors il fallait vraiment qu'il soit passionné. On a passé toute sa scolarité à le surveiller pour qu'il fasse ses devoirs par exemple. Quand on insistait il disait toujours "mais ce n'est pas la peine.  tout ça je le sais déjà". Il a refusé de faire une prépa grandes écoles parce-que il avait autre chose à faire de sa vie que d'étudier. Résultat à 23 ans il est toujours étudiant mais dans ce qui le passionne : l'informatique.


----------



## incognito (8 Novembre 2022)

mon mari a fait des études jusqu'à 30 ans.... il est aussi hpi

et je confirme, ils ne savent pas travailler (et mon dernier est hpi et TDA, combo gagnant !! )


----------



## Orlhad (9 Novembre 2022)

Le cerveau présente des caractères de plasticité hallucinantes qui expliquent que l'on puisse surdévelopper des compétences. En stimulant excessivement certaines capacités de manière précoce, il est possible de fabriquer "un génie". Je citerai en exemple Bobby Fisher, peut-être le plus grand joueur d'échec de tous les temps, qui dés son plus jeune âge s'est totalement plongé dans ce jeu au détriment de toute autre relation sociale et qui accusait de graves troubles sur ce point.  C'est la caractéristique de nombreux autistes qui vont réinvestir des zones de leur cerveau pour les hyperspécialiser. Cela pour compenser à la base des anomalies responsables de déficit en terme de capacité de communication ou de relations humaines.

Peut-être faudrait-il ne pas chercher à stimuler des enfants qui présentent d'évidentes facilités d'assimilation pour ne pas encombrer excessivement leur cerveau de savoirs qui ne leur sont pas utiles à un âge précoce ? Si l'enfant se focalise avec excès sur des apprentissages mécaniques, il risque peut-être de ne pas développer suffisamment des compétences sociales totalement indispensables à l'équilibre psychique.

Je ne souscris que moyennement à cette idée qui voudrait nous faire croire que certains sont naturellement supérieurs car capables de mémoriser ou d'assimiler plus facilement que d'autres. Le singe savant n'est pas supérieurement intelligent parce qu'il est capable de réaliser des tours que ses congénères sont incapables de faire.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je suis singe ...signé astrologique chinois 🤭😀


----------



## incognito (9 Novembre 2022)

j'entends ton raisonnement Orlhad mais un enfant (ou un adulte) qui est vraiment à très haut potentiel s'il n'est pas nourrit intellectuellement peut tomber dans la dépression, une certaine violence, un renfermement sur lui-même .... 

je ne peux parler que de mes enfants, mais cela s'applique aussi aux autres : je freinais mon aîné pour qu'il ne soit pas différent, trop en avance quand il était petit (avant un an) mais à un moment tu te résous à faire ce qu'il faut c'est-à-dire à répondre à ses besoins qui sont tout aussi vitaux que l'amour, la nourriture et boire, bref tous les besoins primaires nécessaires à la vie.
mon aîné est plus cérébral que son cadet qui était très sportif (très doué) tout en étant loin de ne pas être cérébral, mon dernier est très cérébral à un point que cela le bouffe littéralement psychiquement.
Pour eux, tout arrive ou tout est déjà là, ils doivent faire avec, apprendre à ne pas "la ramener" car non, ils ne sont pas supérieurs, ils sont juste différents (pour eux, c'est moi la bizarre et encore ils pensent que je n'ai rien à leur envier, sont mignons) mais c'est une différence à double tranchant car ils peuvent exceller ou pas car être différent dans notre Société c'est un enfer. Alors oui, il y avait de très bonnes notes mais un mal-être épouvantable, donc ils se donnaient des défis pour exister et le montrer (être le dernier de la classe niveau notes mais les profs ont compris et le laisse passer en classe supérieur, être "normal" en classe mais être soi-même au sport, se fondre tellement dans la masse ne pas faire de vagues et en arriver à vouloir se tuer)

alors je veux bien que cela rassure des parents de dire que la précocité explique les comportements de leur progéniture, que tous les enfants ne sont pas hpi ou très haut potentiel, mais il y en a et eux ils ont besoin d'aide. L'éducation nationale s'en contre fiche dans l'ensemble tant que "les notes sont là" alors que ce n'est pas ça qui fait un jeune épanoui. Les hpi prennent la place que l'on veut leur donner mais ce n'est pas forcément celle dont ils ont envie.

et notre mantra chez nous "l'intelligence c'est aussi savoir se taire"
un enfant est 'supérieur' mais cela ne lui donne aucunement le droit d'être prétentieux ou d'écraser les autres, mais que ce serait bien que tout le monde l'applique pour ne pas les écraser à leur tour !

Tous les parents d'enfants effectivement hpi ou plus si affinités te diront que ce n'est pas un cadeau mais un combat, une souffrance que peu de monde peut ou veut comprendre.
Les 2/3 sont en échecs scolaires, pas de bol j'ai les 3/3 même si l'aîné a eu son bac (son défi : tester le rattrapage.....)et a commencé des études supérieures qu'il a arrêté et a bossé à ses 20 ans pour gagner sa vie, le second n'a pas pu passé son bac pro pour raison médicale, le troisième est scolarisé à domicile et présente son bac en candidat libre après un enfer ces dernières années
et ce qu'on entendait 'mais madame il n'y a pas de problèmes, votre enfant a de bonnes notes"  je HAIS cette phrase qui permet de se cacher pour ne pas voir que rien ne va !!


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je te rejoins Incognito. C'est un vrai challenge. Un enfant de 2 ans qui sait lire ce n'est pas un singe savant à qui on a appris à le faire. Jamais nous n'avons eu l'idée d'apprendre à lire à nos enfants a cet âge ! Tu te promènes dans la rue et ton enfant te lis les panneaux publicitaires, les plaques d'immatriculation des voitures, les noms sur les boîtes aux lettres et tu te dis comment accompagner mon enfant différent ? Comment ? Pourquoi ? Dois-je laisser faire sa "nature", le freiner, le pousser ? Ton enfant fait des puzzles d'une cinquantaine de pièces à 18 mois. Il regarde le couvercle avec le modèle 10 secondes et il s'active à faire le puzzle tel que sur le modèle. C'est du vécu. Ce ne sont pas des singes savants. Et tout notre travail de parents c'est de trouver l'équilibre entre cette situation et une vie sociale digne de ce nom pour nos enfants. Et une vie scolaire qui ne soit pas une souffrance.


----------



## Nany88 (9 Novembre 2022)

Quand je vous lis, je pense à mon garçons de 8 ans, il a pas mal de choses que vous décrivez, une facilité à apprendre sans réviser c'est petits devoir, les poesie il les lis u'e fois il la connais par cœur, il est émotif, posé beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de question, connais des choses que moi et mon mari ne connaient pas, le maîtresse soulève beaucoup son intelligence, depuis qui est en maternelle, il dessine ultra bien, il voit une image et la recopie trait pour trait je suis alluciner à Chque dessin qu'il fait sans model.... Il est le 1er de sa classe, soit d apprendre sur tout, il s'ennuie s'ouvre t en classe, fini tout avant les autres, alors il aide ces camarades... 
Qui pose ce fameux diagnostic HPI ?


----------



## Nany88 (9 Novembre 2022)

*soif d apprendre


----------



## incognito (9 Novembre 2022)

Nany, il faut trouver un psychologue spécialisé, sinon je crois que des neuro psychologues le font aussi

tu es dans quelle région ?




pour la petite du sujet, effectivement elle est loin d'être en retard, la postante peut lui proposer des puzzles, des jeux de lettres (le scrabble junior était très apprécié par mon loulou accueilli)
et connaître les lettres sans connaître l'alphabet c'est très bien !!!
ce n'est pas l'alphabet qui permet de lire
Suis la dans ces intérêts sans anticiper, laisse la s'ennuyer un peu pour qu'elle apprenne à utiliser son cerveau autrement....


----------



## incognito (9 Novembre 2022)

pour sa tristesse que tu perçois, dis lui que tu as compris qu'elle savait plein de choses, que cela pouvait lui faire peur ou l'étouffer mais que tu es là aussi pour elle, qu'elle peut te parler et te dire ce qu'elle veut faire. L'écouter tout simplement, la reconnaître comme elle est.

et pour les chuchotements, c'est son monde imaginaire qui est très important, mon dernier le fait encore, une imagination débordante.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Alors en vous lisant … je me dis et pourtant pour nous, c’est simplement  « c’est bien ou super » mon dernier petit-fils répète une récitation ou un texte en anglais sans l’avoir lu mais simplement en l’ayant entendu 1 fois récité par son frère avec facilité.

On ne cherche pas plus loin, comme tout petit, son frère aîné nous demandait dans combien de temps on arrivait, et le petit lui répondait exactement dans x temps. Alors là malgré tout, nous avons été épatés .

On verra + tard mais ses parents et nous-mêmes le laissons vivre comme ses copains et c’est très bien.

Mon fils avait un an d’avance, et bien en a souffert malgré tout car considéré par certains autrement, et a dû faire « des efforts » pour s’intégrer avec les autres. Ce sont les filles qui appréciaient sa différence.

Donc je n’imagine même pas si cela avait été + d’1 an d’avance …


----------



## Griselda (9 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi chaque enfant est particulier et quand on repère un domaine de prédilection on peut en tenir compte pour emmener l'enfant vers les autres domaines où il a moins de facilité. Peu importe qu'il soit HPI, hyper actif, reveur, emotif, peureux, degourdie, aventureux, causeur ou mutique...


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je rejoins Orlhad sur plusieurs points.
Einstein n'a su parler qu'à 4 ans et parlais très lentement jusqu'à 9 ans. Il avait beaucoup de problèmes relationnels et était difforme du crâne, à tel point que beaucoup de spécialistes le pensait "handicapé".
Aujourdhui on l'aurait étiqueté "enfant aux traits autistiques".
Mon mari dirige un laboratoire de recherches, il n'a pas été stimulé par ses parents (Qui n'ont pas fait d'études et sont dans l'agriculture) MAIS il s'intéressait à tout depuis petit et SURTOUT avait toujours entendu ses parents lui dire de travailler quoiqu'il fasse mais de ne pas suivre leurs traces à eux.
Il le dit aux jeunes thésards d'ailleurs.
Ce qu'il trouve dommage, c'est que beaucoup de jeunes ne s'intéressent à rien de nos jours et passent leurs vies sur les réseaux sociaux. 
La base de tout, c'est l'intérêt et le goût pour les choses. Dès qu'il y a passion on a envie de s'investir et donc on travaille, on cherche à connaître et à comprendre. C'est vrai dans tous les domaines, même et surtout dans le sport.
Pour en revenir au singe savant d'orlhad, j'ai eu, il y a quelques années, une petite fille en accueil.
Elle a parlé tôt, faisait des puzzles de 50 morceaux à 2 ans à peine à une vitesse incroyable, connaissait les lettres de l'alphabet etc....
Je pensais au début qu'elle était précoce, mais en discutant souvent avec les PE, tous les deux enseignants, il s'avérait qu'ils stimulaient beaucoup leur fille depuis toujours.
Cette petite en avait souvent marre, elle fait souvent triste, très intelligente un jour elle m'a dit qu'elle voudrait pouvoir jouer sans rien "apprendre" même si on apprend beaucoup en jouant, mais j'ai compris alors que ce qu'elle attendait de ses parents c'était de pouvoir jouer dans l'insouciance avant tout.
Ses parents l'avait inscrite à la danse, car il s'étaient aperçus qu'il fallait aussi que leur petite développe sa motricité pour qu'elle soit plus à l'aise dans son corps.
Ils avaient tellement stimulé son côté intellectuel, qu'ils en avaient oublié le côté "moteur".
Je les revoient régulièrement.
Aujourd'hui elle a 13 ans, a toujours d'excellents résultats scolaires, MAIS, n'a pas sauté de classe (à la demande des parents).
Elle continue la danse qu'elle ADORE.
Beaucoup d'enfants ne sont pas HPI de naissance, mais stimulés dès le plus jeune âge.
Les HPI de naissance sont très rares.
Ma fille connaissait toute les lettres de l'alphabet à 2 ans. Elle adorait les magnets de lettres et jouait beaucoup avec en me demandant "c'est quoi ça" et je lui répondait.
Comme, elle avait une grande capacité de mémorisation et que c'était sous forme de jeu, à sa demande, elle les a su très vite et a commencé à lire à 3 ans, à sa demande.
Elle a toujours été excellente élève, mémorise très vite, mais côté "moteur, manuel", ce n'est pas ça.
Pour autant, nous ne la considérons pas comme HPI. Elle mémorise plus vite, mais elle s'intéresse et donc apprend


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Pour info Einstein était TDAH


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Novembre 2022)

Chaque enfant est différent. Pour notre aîné nous avons refusé par deux fois un 'saut de classe' car il était bien "inséré" à l'école.
Quand la même situation s'est posée pour notre deuxième enfant, nous avons accepté ce saut de classe car il en avait vraiment besoin. Cela a été salvateur pour lui malgré du coup une entrée en 6eme alors qu'il n'avait pas encore 9ans. 
Pas facile de ce dire que l'on fait différemment pour ses enfants. Et ce n'est qu'avec le recul que l'on sait si on a fait le bon choix pour eux ou pas.


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Novembre 2022)

Oui CHANTOU, mais à l'époque on ne l'a pas diagnostiqué comme cela.
L'autisme n'était pas connu ou reconnu.
Je continue à penser, pour le HPI, que l'on donne "l'étiquette" un peu rapidement et que certains "professionnels" en tirent profit avec des tests, plus que douteux.
Il y a " épidémie" de HPI et la France n'a jamais été aussi mal classée que depuis ces dernières années. Cherchez l'erreur.
Il faut avant tout et dans TOUS les domaines, l'envie, la motivation, le besoin et la soif de connaissances, de compréhension des choses, ensuite on peut progresser, avancer.
Le meilleur des moteurs, c'est l'envie


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Novembre 2022)

J'ajoute que mon mari a fait une prépa, très dure, la prépa, se coucher à 2 h du mat tous les jours pour bosser.
Certains avaient beaucoup plus de facilités que lui et avaient tout pour réussir, surtout que mon mari sortait de bac techno.
Beaucoup ne pariaient pas sur lui, il s'en est plus que bien sortit, 17 de moyenne, a fait les Arts et Métiers et une thèse.
Beaucoup ont échoués et POURTANT avaient d'excellentes capacités, mais probablement pas assez d'envie et ou de travail.
C'est ce qu'il dit aux jeunes thésards qu'il encadre. Avec le travail ET la motivation on peut y arriver, d'autant plus aujourd'hui, avec les niveaux, cotations et attentes qui ont bien baissés


----------



## incognito (9 Novembre 2022)

alors il faut se mettre dans le crâne que hpi ne veut pas dire premier de la classe !!!!

cela n'a strictement rien à voir et faire de grandes études, avoir un poste prestigieux est accessible à toute personne qui s'en donne les moyens, moyens qu'un hpi n'aura pas forcément.

ce n'est pas parce que certains surfent sur la vague qu'il faut laisser les enfants et les adultes qui ont cette différence de côté sous couvert de "mode"

pour un hpi nous sommes des gens bizarres, comme quoi...


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Novembre 2022)

Et oui des parents qui poussent leur enfant j'en connais ils veulent qu'ils réussissent là où ils ont échoués PARFOIS ! çà peut marcher mais il faut aussi laisser les enfants choisir et vivre leur vie d'enfant !!! j'ai eu une maman qui m'apportait un dossier avec des travaux à faire par son enfant (des fois que je n'ai pas ce qu'il fallait grrr) le petit en avait clairement "marre" il me disait "tata c'est du boulot çà !!!" et moi de lui dire "je sais bien mais maman veut que tu fasses !" çà m'embêtait vraiment ... il était et est resté fils unique ! elle lui apprenait à lire à écrire à reconnaitre les prénoms de ses copains copines les couleurs (alors qu'en 1 mois les enfants les connaissait une super maitresse mes enfants l'avaient eue) qd il est rentré à la maternelle et bien évidemment gros clash entre la maman et la maitresse qui lui avait demandé si elle voulait prendre sa place et elle avait pris le petit en grippe !!! si j'avais accepté j'aurais gardé le petit chez moi j'ai dû faire tampon puis on a eu des mots pour autre chose et elle m'a licenciée car il ne fallait pas que je m'occupe de mon second fils et avait mal pris que j'ai d'autres petits en accueil ... bref elle était devenue "pénible" ... alors oui elle aurait sans doute bien voulu que son enfant soit HPI je ne sais pas ce qu'il est devenu car ils ont changé de région ...


----------



## Dodo2a (9 Novembre 2022)

Dans mon cas les parents ne surstimule pas la petite, au contraire elle a un côté « plante verte » qui leur convient très bien dixit leurs paroles, ils sont profs tous les 2 et ils étaient dans le déni depuis 18 mois .
Ils commencent à ouvrir les yeux mais c est dur , j apprend le comportement de la petite chez eux au compte goutte car selon eux tout va bien .
C est une  enfant qui a dû mal à se mêler aux autres , les activités de groupe sont compliquées , elle ne veut pas s assoir aux côtés des copains ou alors il faut qu il y ait peu de monde , je fais partie d 7ne association de nounou donc tous les matins nous nous regroupons mais il y a 12 enfants max .
Je ne la force à rien si elle ne veut pas , les pleurs ce matin sont arrivés à cause de bruit de la Clim , des voitures qui roulent sur le gravier .


----------



## incognito (9 Novembre 2022)

il faudrait que les parents voient s'il n'y a pas un TSA (autant l'éliminer de suite pour pouvoir l'aider correctement)

elle est hypersensible, peu avoir un TSA (voire asperger), il faut une aide maintenant

et ne pas arrêter de la mettre au contact des autres, elle arrivera doucement à mettre en place des choses d'elle-même pour se préserver tout en étant avec les autres

mon dernier est comme ça, alors ça me parle


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Il faudrait SURTOUT que les enseignants en primaire soient formés déjà pour détecter certaines pathologies et ne pas punir les enfants soit disant paresseux ou hyperactifs. Je pense aux DYS, TDAH, etc


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait incognito.
Ma nièce est TSA (asperger), elle a 22 ans maintenant, MAIS a été diagnostiquée à 19 ans !!!!!
Pourtant suivie depuis l'âge de 4 ans, tout le corps enseignant depuis la maternelle voyait et exprimait qu'il y avait un soucis, mais, AUCUN n'a su y mettre un nom (bon en même temps, on ne parlait pas de TSA  il y a 20 ans et les enseignants ne sont pas psy), MAIS,  ma nièce a été suivie pendant des années chez différents psys et même s'ils arrivaient à reconnaître qu il y avait un soucis, n'arrivaient pas à définir lequel.
C'est au bout d'années d'errance et à la faveur d'une association concernant le TSA que le diagnostic a été ENFIN posé.
Très bonne élève, en master 2 de droit, mais avec beaucoup de problèmes relationnels.
Depuis bébé, ma soeur avait compris qu'il se passait quelque chose.
Ma nièce,dès la naissance, n'aimait pas le contact physique (Ma soeur en a bcp souffert), ne portait rien à sa bouche, refusait les morceaux jusqu'à un âge avancé sinon elle avait des hauts le coeur, avait du mal à rentrer en contact visuel.
Elle était dans son monde, chuchotais beaucoup, mais avec une grande capacité de mémorisation.
Le bruit et la foule l'inquiétait beaucoup.
A l'école, elle refusait de donner la main à ses camarades.
Aujourd'hui, même s'il y a eu du progrès, les interactions avec les autres restent un peu compliquées.


----------



## Dodo2a (9 Novembre 2022)

Effectivement , elle ne coche pas toutes les cases du hpi mais comme papa l est on a pensé que cela pourrait être ça mais plus ça va et plus j ai l impression que c est différent mais en tout cas au niveau gestion des émotions, stress et angoisses on est à un niveau très haut , elle me cherche du regard en permanence quand elle n est pas bien mais ne vient pas d elle même , elle focalise pendant des semaines sur un fait ou un objet , son obsession du moment c est quelle ne reparte pas avec moi quand on est entre nounous alors que jamais elle est repartie avec quelqu’un d autre que sa mère ou moi .
Des anecdotes comme ça , j en ai plein et je ne sais plus comment réagir , soit je la réconforte et elle ne bouge plus de mes bras , soit je lui dit respire fort ça va aller mieux, elle s arrêt de pleurer mais on voit bien que ça va pas ,et essayer de mettre des mots sur son mal être , elle est trop petite et n arrive pas à m expliquer vraiment ou alors elle me dit qu elle a peur de telle chose mais ne sais pas m expliquer le pourquoi .
Et j ai pas toujours le temps d être dans le dialogue je le reconnais avec elle car il y a aussi les autres a s occuper dont un petit de 5 mois que je ne peux pas mettre de côté non plus et le mois prochain un nouveau bébé de 3 mois, ça me fatigue mentalement car j essaie de faire comprendre aux parents qu’ils faut qu ils se bougent mais ça n avance pas de leur côté et moi ça me fout en rogne car elle a besoin qu on l’aide à se sentir mieux , tout le monde me  dit de laisser tomber , que j ai averti les parents maintenant à eux de se bouger , et c est vrai je ne suis pas sa mère mais en étant que maman je ne comprend pas leur immobilisme et puis il suffit d une phrase comme ce matin «  tout est parfait , elle va très bien …. Chez nous « pour m agacer et que je pense «  demerdez vous quoi « après tout c est pas ma gosse.


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Novembre 2022)

Il est difficile pour les parents d'entendre que quelque chose ne va pas et un diagnostic quel qu'il soit, difficile aussi à poser, même parfois par des professionnels.
Vous faîtes de votre mieux et c'est l'essentiel.
Continuez comme vous le faîtes à prendre le mal être de cette enfant en considération et d'y répondre du mieux que vous pouvez.
Peut être suggérer, aux PE de consulter à la pmi. Exposer leur le fait que vous êtes une équipe avec eux, autour de l'enfant, que vous avez besoin d'aide aussi pour vous en occuper au mieux, d'avoir quelques pistes pour améliorer encore votre accueil. En présentant les choses de cette manière, vous serez mieux entendue, je l'espère, pour vous et cette petite.


----------



## Dodo2a (9 Novembre 2022)

Notre eje a conseillé à la maman un lieu où elle peut aller avec l enfant et voir des professionnelles de la petite enfance , c est gratuit il suffit de s’inscrire , les parents ont eu  15 jours de vacances pour le faire si ils avaient envie mais rien n a été fait , ils ont profité de leur vacances .
Moi je prend des infos où je peux et j essaie de faire au mieux pour elle , mais je suis assez limitée .


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Novembre 2022)

L'idée fera peut être son chemin, il faut du temps parfois, mais si rien ne bouge, alors il vous faudra "lâcher du lest", continuez à faire ce que vous faîtes, vous êtes une pro de la petite enfance et pas une "magicienne".
Vous avez observé cette enfant, noté qu'il y avait quelques soucis, essayé d'y répondre au mieux, alerté les PE, alors vous avez fait votre travail, c'est le principal.


----------



## Dodo2a (9 Novembre 2022)

En tout cas l merci de vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (9 Novembre 2022)

La formation sur les émotions m'a bien aidée avec 2 de mes Loulous du moment qui étaient très emotifs.
Entre autre chose j'ai pu observer une nette amélioration quand j'ai ritualisé le matin une séance de brain-gym.
Ca les a bien aidé à mieux rentrer en connexion avec des différentes parties de leur corps, mieux se developper au niveau moteur et prendre confiance en eux, puis à mieux exprimer leurs émotions...


----------



## Dodo2a (27 Novembre 2022)

Petit retour suite au rdv des parents chez le pédiatre , pas de test pour l instant car trop petite mais il leur a donner le nom d un psychologue qui pourrait les aider .
Mais pour l instant  ils ne vont rien faire , ils veulent attendre la rentrée à l école de la petite et voir comment elle evolue toute seule 😞.
Pour ma part j ai décidé  de jeter l éponge avec eux, si ça se passe bien tant mieux si ça se passe mal et bien je leur dirai aussi , J essaie de rester à ma place d am, effectivement nous n avons pas la même vision des choses qu il faudrait mettre en place mais ce n est pas mon enfant donc je dois faire avec leur choix .
Selon les parents cela va s atténuer et elle y arrivera grâce à son mental , voila voila.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

@Dodo2a

Je trouve ça trop tôt pour avoir un « diagnostic ». Déjà que l’enfant puisse s’exprimer « facilement » sinon impossible au niveau du diagnostic

Rien à voir, en avatar ... super mimi le chaton contre le chiot et la grosse peluche 🧸


----------



## Dodo2a (27 Novembre 2022)

Je pense aussi que c est trop tôt c est certain , même si elle parle très bien je sais d avance qu elle ne sortira pas un mot à quelqu un qu elle n a jamais vu.
Pour la photo c est ma vieille mémère de cocker avec ma minette.


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

Tiens justement Caroline Goldman a fait un podcast sur son site où elle parle justement des HPI et de leur prise en charge. Je te laisse aller écouter...


----------



## Dodo2a (27 Novembre 2022)

Merci griselda , je vais aller écouter ça .


----------



## Tiphain (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je peux vous parler de mes enfants Très Haut Potentiel pour le grand et Haut Potentiel pour le petit.

Pour le grand, voici le parcours :
Dès bébé, nous avons remarqué qu'il ne se développait pas au même rythme que les autres enfants, il allait beaucoup plus vite dans ces apprentissages.
A la sortie de mon ventre, il tenait sa tête, me fixait dans les yeux, cela avait mis la puce à l'oreille de mon gynéco (THP)
Puis au fils de ses apprentissages, cela était flagrant, il était en crèche et ses acquisitions étaient rapides, "en avance par rapport aux autres", je n'aime pas ce terme qui ne correspond pas à la réalité car sinon, je dirais qu'à 14 ans, il est toujours en avance par rapport aux autres.
Ces acquisitions motricices, le language, ect...ce sont fait a un ryhtme très soutenu, la marche a été acquise tot sans passer par le 4 pattes, le language vers 15-18 mois avec un vocabulaire riche et soutenu, avant l'entrée en maternelle, il connaissait les chiffres, l'alphabet, en moyenne section, il savait déjà faire (4*2)+2=10, et il savait lire sans qu'on lui apprenne quoique ce soit.
il faisait des fiches de lecture en grande section de maternelle, impossible de lui faire sauter une classe de maternelle, lorsque l'on a à faire à des abrutis malheureusement, on a maltraité mon enfant pendant 3 ans en maternelle, il était isolé seul dans un coin de la classe, il faisait peur aux instits.

En CP/CE1, l'instit nous écoute enfin, test QI, le diagnostique tombe, THP. Saut de classe, et là,  maltraitance de la part d'une instit en fin de carrière, puis harcélement physique et morale de la part d'élève (puni financièrement puisque dépot de plainte fait par l'intermédiaire de notre assurance), phobie scolaire 1 an, tentative de suicide à 9 ans, bataille forte avec le système éducatif francais que l'on a gagné, et au final un enfant de 14 ans maintenant en seconde cette année, qui va très bien avec un 17 de moyenne environ sans trop bosser et tout va bien maintenant dans sa vie.

par contre, petit, il a fait sa crise d'adolescence à 3 ans, vous allez rire mais cela nous a permis de le faire suivre par des spécialistes qui ont su nous accompagner.

Pour notre second HP, hyper sociable alors que le premier est assez solitaire finalement, une hyper sensibilité hyper présente au quotidien, qui cherche en permanence à plaire aux adultes, qui a une facilité déconcertante à se faire des amis, qu'il garde très précieusement. Il est excellent en classe, comme le premier, il a des meilleurs notes car lui a compris qu'en travaillant un tout petit peu, il avait de meilleurs notes, environ 19 de moyenne général et surtout parce qu'il est hyper exigeant avec lui même encore plus que le premier.
Par contre, tout petit, à part sa tenue de tête comme le grand dès la sortie de mon ventre, on ne se souvient pas qu'il est fait des apprentissages en "avance" des autres, pas si flagrant en tous les cas. 
Le deuxième est passé par le 4 pattes avant de marcher, mais il connaissait aussi ces chiffres et ces lettres avant l'entrèe en maternelle, son caractère fait qu'il s'est parfaitement intégré en maternelle, il a commencé à nous dire qu'il s'ennuyait en CP mais nous n'avons pas voulu le perturber en lui proposant un saut de classe car à l'inverse de son frère ainé, il s'est toujours super bien entendu avec ses paires (enfin il a su depuis toujours faire le tri et se trouver comme partenaire de jeu des enfants comme lui HP dans sa classe (des enfants plus jeunes avec 1 an d'avance, des enfants plus vieux avec les mêmes centres d'intérêt que lui et le même état d'esprit que lui, camaraderie forte et amitié forte). Ce qui a totalement manqué à l'ainée qui n'a eu des copains de classe qu'à partir de la 5ème, jamais des amis, et il ne fait confiance à aucun d'eux, il a appris la relation à l'autre grâce aux psy et n'a pas d'amis, il le dit d'ailleurs, il n'en a pas besoin, il se protège car il a assez souffert comme cela.
La seule personne en qui il a vraiment confiance, c'est moi, sa mère, indeffectible soutient, selon ces propos "je l'ai empêché de mourir en le rattrapant alors qu'il voulait sauter d'une fenêtre, je l'ai tenue à bout de bras, me suis battue comme une lionne pour lui, tout le temps même dans les pires moments et maintenant que ma ténacité lui a permis de vivre, il a décidé de ne pas gacher sa vie, de faire le nécessaire pour vivre bien. Il veut faire un boulot ou il gagnera suffisamment sa vie pour m'aider lorsque je serais vieille". Je lui explique qu'il faut avant tout qu'il vive pour lui mais je sais qu'il prendra soin de moi, je suis la seule personne pour lequel il s'inquiète lorsque je ne vais pas bien et en qui il a confiance.

Alors les enfants HP, dès tout petit, ils acquièrent les choses plus vites, ils ne sont pas en avance, le terme est faux, cette avance, ils l'auront toujours à l'âge adulte.
En général ces enfants ont besoin de se nourrir de connaissances nouvelles, "on court derrière", comme m'a dit M. REVOL, lorsqu'ils sont petits, les adultes ont un rôle crucial, car ils doivent prendre conscience que ces enfants ont besoin de toujours apprendre des choses nouvelles, que ce n'est pas graves si un HP de 18 mois/2 ans demande à faire un puzzle de 150 ou 200 pièces, c'est un besoin qu'ils ont, que vers 18 mois, vous aurez l'impression d'avoir un mini adulte à vos côtés, car si cet enfant parle, il aura un vocabulaire riche et soutenu pour son age, vers 3 ans, il vous parlera probablement de la mort, des dinosaures, d'astronomie ou je ne sais quel domaine qui normalement ne s'aborde pas à cet age, qu'importe, suivez le dans ces apprentissages. Il saura les chiffres et les lettres avant l'entrée en maternelle, la plupart détesteront le coloriage, le bricolage minutieux, apprendront à écrire mais auront besoin d'un ordinateur car la main allant 300 fois moins vite que leur cerveau, ils ne pourront pas écrire lisiblement, ce n'est pas grave, un ordinateur leur sauvera la vie et leur permettera de faire comme les autres
Mais la période 0-3 ans est crucial pour ces enfants, qui acquereront les bases nécessaires à leurs futures vies plus vites que les autres, laissez les faire, accompagnez les, rassurez les, car ils sont matures dans bien des domaines sauf pour la plupart pour les émotions, alors ils font des tempêtes émotionnelles, car ils sont dépassés par ce qu'ils vivent, ils se rendent compte des décalages qui existent avec leurs paires et cela provoque des conflits, des grises émotionnelles fortes, parfois très fortes, qu'ils n'arrivent pas encore à gérer, et l'intervention d'un psy formé pour le HP est souvent une bonne chose, c'est pas magique mais avec le temps, ca fonctionne.
Les HP se reconnaissent entre eux, souvent ils sont 2 ou 3 voir plus dans une même classe et ils se trouvent toujours pour quelles raisons, les scientifiques ne savent pas encore, sans doute les mêmes centres d'intérêt, les mêmes façons de penser en arborescence.

Et ils sont heureusement détectés de plus en plus tot, cela permet une meilleure prise en charge et un changement radical dans la façon de les élever, mettre du sens dans tout ce qu'on leur demande de faire, peut être une contrainte pour certain mais c'est indispensable pour leur fonctionnement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

J ai eu le cas aussi avec mes 2 enfants.
Ça a commencé avec ma fille , des sont entrée en maternelle ils on remarquer qu elle était très en avance , savait compter , acquisition de l alphabet , lecture , vocabulaire .... Elle avait 2 ans et demi , on nous a proposer des test qu on a accepter , a la suite de ses test hpi , on nous a proposer qu elle saute une classe mais en primaire ce que j ai accepter , la primaire c est plutôt bien passer mais le collège une horreur , elle s en ai pris plein la tête , moquerie , filmer en train de se déshabiller dans les vestiaires pour le sport ......non seulement elle était hpi mais en plus elle était ronde donc elle rentrait pas dans le moule .... J ai regretter et je regrette encore d avoir accepter de saut de classe et ses test 

Pour mon fils idem mais j ai tout refuser et demander à ce que l on laisse faire sa scolarité tranquille , aujourd'hui il a 15 ans il est en seconde presque 18 de moyenne générale avec 20 en math et histoire géo  et c est très bien comme ça


----------



## Dodo2a (28 Novembre 2022)

La , pour la petite c est pas le même schéma , pas en avance du tout sur les acquisitions , c est une petite fille très voir trop discrète , qui parle bien mais peu .
Hormis son avance pour reconnaître les lettres , il n y a que peurs et angoisses qui sont très présentes , pour tout , pour rien , la dernière en date c est le bruit d une lumière d issue de secours , un petit grésillement .
C est ce côté là que j ai du mal à gérer car je n arrive pas à anticiper ou voir d ou vient la crise .
Après c est peut être pas une hpi mais il y a bien quelque chose , ces angoisses sont bien là elles.


----------



## kikine (28 Novembre 2022)

elle est juste hypersensible.. ma fille est dans ce cas... pédopsy tous les 15 jours pour l'aider dans ses angoisses.. en plus elle me trouve une nouvelle phobie toute les semaines.. la dernière en date le micro-onde  alors que jusqu'à présent elle s'en servait toute seule... celle du ventilateur a disparu...


----------



## incognito (28 Novembre 2022)

Thiphain, j'ai l'impression de lire la description des mes trois gars

bon, tu as de la "chance", ils ont une belle moyenne et bossent a minima

les miens, nada !


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Sandrine2572, pour mon premier enfant le refus du saut de classe a été la meilleure solution.
Mais pour mon deuxième, le saut classe a été salvateur même si du coup il a fait son entrée en 6eme alors qu'il n'avait pas 9 ans. Chaque enfant est différent. Et tout au long de ces années nous nous sommes juste appliqués à faire de notre mieux pour eux. Comme tous les parents en fait avec quelques nuances. A l'âge adulte (26 et 24 ans) l'un est entré dans la vie active (inspecteur des finances publiques) il passe son temps libre à dessiner des plans, sa grande passion. L'autre est et restera un éternel étudiant. Il est brillant et un peu en marge à sa manière bien que sociable. Quand à notre fille que nous n'avons pas souhaité faire diagnostiquer a 22 ans bac mention TB, deux licences avec mentions B, une prépa grandes écoles sous admissible à l'ENS, une année d'erasmus, l'an prochain elle part en temps qu'enseignante chercheuse à l'étranger. 
Ils ont tous les trois été bien "traités" par les enseignants durant leurs scolarité. Bien sûr il y a eu des écueils : une prof de lycée pour ma fille, un enseignant en collège pour mon deuxième fils. Le plus difficile a été les réactions de certains "camarades" de classe, mais ils ont toujours eu des amis et les établissements scolaires ont toujours été à l'écoute des éventuelles difficultés. Et surtout, nid enfants nous ont toujours parlé de leurs difficultés, de leurs problèmes. Et ils sont très soudés entre eux bien que très différents à bien des égards. Nos enfants ont peut être eu de la chance ... Je sais que pour d'autres, c'est beaucoup plus difficile.


----------



## Tiphain (28 Novembre 2022)

Incognito,
Les enfants HPI ne savent pas travailler parce qu'ils n'en ressente pas le besoin puisque tout est simple pour eux à l'école. La plupart ont juste besoin d'écouter en classe et cela suffit.
Il faut arrêter de croire aussi que c'est parce que leurs parents les entrainent, c'est faux et archi faux, comme de dire que ces enfants sont des génies, c'est archi faux aussi.
Les enfants Haut Potentiel ou très Haut Potentiel n'ont pas besoin de l'adulte pour apprendre, ils n'ont pas besoin de l'adulte pour apprendre car ils se nourrissent dès tout petit de ce qui les entoure.

En général, si ils n'ont pas de commorbidité, ils n'ont pas besoin de travailler en primaire, ni au collège d'ailleurs, certains se mettent à bosser un peu au lycée dans certaines matières qui demandent comme l'allemand par exemple de l'apprentissage par coeur, qu'ils ne savent pas faire ou de la répétition qu'il ne supporte pas.
Donc effectivement, ils n'ont en général jamais appris à travailler ce qui en prépa ou dans les grandes écoles peut commencer pour certains à leur poser problème.
Certains de ces enfants n'arriveront jamais à s'adapter aux systèmes scolaires français, parce qu'ils seront trop en décalage, pas suffisamment encadré correctement, ils feront de la phobie scolaire, très mal comprise d'ailleurs avec des Informations préoccupantes déposées par des gens de l'éducation nationale mal formées qui du coup feront plus de mal que de bien
Etre Haut Potentiel ne veut pas dire faire une carrière de petit génie, à l'age adulte, 
- on pourra cotoyer des autoditactes qui lachés et non compris par le système scolaire ce sont débrouillés autrement pour gagner leurs vies, sans diplome
- on pourra aussi cotoyer des sur diplomés qui ont fait des études jusqu'à 25 ou 30 ans, façon pour eux de rester dans la facilité parce que dans le monde de l'entreprise, il faut des gens adaptables, sociables, et ce n'est pas toujours leurs cas car effectivement certains vont se spécialiser dans un domaine particulier ou ils sont excellent mais ils n'ont jamais appris à vivre réellement en société d'ou leur inadaptation en entreprise, d'autres seront comme mon deuxième hyper adaptable, hyper sensible et malheureux aussi en entreprise car leur but a toujours été de faire plaisir à leur supérieur hiérarchique qui risquent fort d'en profiter ++++
- et puis on aura toute une frange de ces hauts potentiels, qui ont des commorbidités (des dys.., des TDA/H...) est qui auront besoin d'un accompagnement +++ par des spécialistes pour qu'ils parviennent à avancer et a trouver un domaine qu'y leur convient (peut être éboueur, comme un de mes potes et qui à coté de cela, vie une passion dévorante pour l'astronomie, mais il n'a pas eu de chance à l'école mal suivie, mal prit en charge donc pas d'étude et curieusement pris en charge à l'age adulte par des spécialistes qui lui ont appris que son fils était HP)
Alors Haut Potentiel est une chance oui, mais ca peut aussi se transformer en galère terrible si la prise en charge n'est pas bonne ou si les parents se cachent la tête dans le sable en se disant ca passera


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432 eh oui le saut de classe et pas toujours la bonne solution
Ma fille etait plutôt mature alors que mon fils non 

Ma fille a jamais rencontré de problème avec un ou une enseignante ou profs , ça a été avec les élèves au collèges , les 2 premières années on été une catastrophe , les 2 dernieres un petit peu mieux et au lycée aucun soucis .
Après le lycée ma fille a intégrés la fac de médecine et la soucis de santé et encore a l heure actuelle je me demande si ses soucis de santé ne sont pas en partie lié à ce qu elle a vécu au collège 🤔
 C est pour en partie toutes ses raisons que j ai voulu qu on laisse mon fils tranquille 
Tes enfants on bien réussi , bravo à eux 👏


----------



## Tiphain (28 Novembre 2022)

Sachez toutefois que le HP est un facteur génétique qui se transmet des parents vers les enfants, et qu'en général, dans une fratrie lorsqu'il y a un HP, les autres le sont aussi, a des niveaux divers mais ils le sont aussi.

Et qu'il y a autant de HP qu'il y a d'enfants

Lorsqu'un enfant s'ennuie, qu'il n'est pas forcément bien intégré dans sa classe, le saut de classe peut être la bonne solution

Et un enfant à Haut Potentiel est un enfant qui a des caractéristiques propres, ils ne supportent pas l'injustice, l'échec, en général, ils écrivent souvent mal et c'est normal puisque leurs cerveaux va 100 fois plus vite que les mains.

La plupart ont des domaines de prédilections, les maths, certains se sera l'artistique, être excellent en dessin par exemple ou en musique, ou en sport

Et ce ne sont pas des génies, ils ont un cerveau qui fonctionne différemment, beaucoup plus vite que les autres et si un enfant à Haut Potentiel va bien, il n'y a aucunes raisons de le faire tester


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Tiphain ma fille et mon fils n on pas le même père , que ça soit génétique pourquoi pas mais une chose et sur ils ne tiennent  pas cela de moi 🤣🤣 et vue que pas le même père ......


----------



## Tiphain (28 Novembre 2022)

Sandrine2572, vous n'en savez rien si cela ne vient pas de vous, les filles n'ont du tout le même fonctionnement que les garçons sur ce sujet, en tous les cas, la même façon de ressentir les choses.
Je suis aussi HPI, je ne le savais pas avant d'avoir fait tester mes enfants, et ni moi, ni mon mari n'avons été testé mais nous n'avons aucun doute sur le fait que nous le sommes tous les deux, pourquoi parce que tout simplement, les propos et les explications que la psy a l'époque nous a tenu, nous a ouvert les yeux, m'a rappelé à moi des comportements que j'avais enfant, c'était pire pour mon mari qui a pris conscience pour le coup qu'il était HP alors que je le savais déjà moi, de part ses comportements.
Nous avons mis du temps à intégrer les choses, mais le travail était fait lorsque nous avons vu cette psy, heureusement d'ailleurs car si nous avions du faire tout ce chemin après avoir la psy, mon fils serait mort.
Nous avons depuis qu'il a 3 ans été voir des quantités de conférence sur le sujet, j'ai lu personnellement environ 50 bouquins sur le sujet et je me suis formée pour connaitre le sujet en profondeur et pouvoir ensuite aller me battre contre l'Education Nationale et ainsi pouvoir éviter des IP, leur couper l'herbe sous le pied pour éviter à mon fils d'être placé parce qu'il faisait de la phobie scolaire, entourer aussi mon enfant avec des professionnels dignes de ce nom qui n'ont du coup pas pu faire n'importe quoi et nous balader.
Et ne remettez pas en cause le fait qu'effectivement le haut potentiel est héréditaire et que systèmatiquement au moins l'un des deux parents est Haut Potentiel.
Intéressez vous au sujet, lisez des livres, c'est très instructif


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Tiphain je comprend tout à fait ce que vous voulez dire mais je suis sur et certaine que je ne suis pas HP . Ma fille au final fait des études de psycho donc plus intéressé sur le sujet 
Génétique ok , mais je dirais que ça peu sauter des générations , ma maman n a pas fait d étude car son époque après le certificat a 13 ou 14 ans fini l école hop au travail , puis elle c est marié a eu 3 enfants et n'a plus travailler, mais je me rappel très bien qu elle avait une écriture magnifique , elle faisait tout le temps des mots croisés , des parties de Scrabble ... elle était instruite alors qu elle était aller peu a l école , je suis persuadé avec le recul que oui ma maman était HP mais a son époque on parlait pas de cela


----------



## Tiphain (28 Novembre 2022)

Non, cela ne saute pas de génération, vous l'êtes à priori, peut être pas beaucoup et comme beaucoup de femmes, vous avez jouer toute votre vie au caméléon, faire ce que l'on attend de vous en tant que fille, jeune fille puis femme ce n'est pas voulu, c'est le subconscient qui joue son rôle, et comme beaucoup de fille, puis jeune femme puis femme vous vous êtes coulé dans le moule et vous avez oublié de vous écouter.
Je n'ai pris conscience de qui j'étais que lors de ce fameux RDV avec la psy de mon fils qui lui a fait passé les tests, c'était impressionnant et heureusement que l'on était assis, sinon on serait tombé de nos fauteuils tous les deux.
La réalité de notre passé nous a été jeté à la figure, en sortant de là, le seul a être heureux, content et soulagé c'était notre fils, a qui du haut de 6 ans on expliquait enfin qui il était, on a au moins mis 1/2 heure avant de démarrer dans la voiture, et deux ou trois jours avant de remonter la pente alors que l'on était conscient du haut potentiel de notre fils et que nous étions ceux qui avait pousser la maitresse pour que les tests soient faits.

Alors je peux comprendre qu'il soit plus simple de faire du deni pour certains parents ou de ne pas croire à la réalité parce que cela remet ensuite en cause le présent, et l'education qu'il faut mettre en place, différentes de celles que l'on a reçut enfant la plupart du temps, cela veut dire se remettre aussi en cause personnellement et cela fait souvent remonter des moments très douloureux que l'on avait mis beaucoup de temps à enfouir


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Tiphain, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas mais dans notre cellule familiale cela m'est.
Mon père c'est certain même si non "diagnostiqué"à, puis moi, puis mes enfants. 
Mes parents m'avaient fait "consulter". A l'époque, on parlait moins facilement de cela. Mais les enseignants ne savaient pas "comment me prendre" pour la plupart. Comme je finissais toujours le travail en classe avant les autres élèves, certains maîtres ou maîtresses me faisaient corriger les cahiers d'exercices des autres élèves de la classe en attendant que les autres aient terminé ! Véridique !!!  C'est cela qui a décidé mes parents à comprendre ce qui "n'allait pas chez moi".
Et finalement, rien n'allait pas. J'ai été diagnostiquée précoce (on ne parlait pas de HPI) à l'époque. 
Je pense que pour moi cela a été plus difficile à vivre que pour mes enfants. J'ai longtemps traîné cela comme un boulet. Le système scolaire ne me convenait pas même si je n'ai pas été en échec. Mais on me renvoyait toujours à ma "différence". Je trouve que mes enfants ont plutôt été bien accompagné.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

J ai lu attentivement et plusieurs fois ce que vous avez écrit .
Pour ma fille on nous a rien expliquer , pas de ou ça pouvait venir , pas de ceci ou cela rien , a l époque j étais marié avec son papa et on c est retrouvé " embarquer " la dedans sans trop rien y comprendre , puis c est passer tout ce qui c est passer et quand ca a été le cas pour mon fils ( pas le même papa que ma fille ) j étais déjà séparé de son père j ai directement tout refuser test ou autre pour qu on le laisse faire sa scolarité tranquille , la seule chose que j ai accepter c est un suivi psy pour son hyper sensibilité .
C est vrai que j ai fait ma vie comme vous le décrivez, classique , j ai donner une éducation a mes enfants totalement différente de celle que j ai eu 
En ayant 2 enfants HP et pas le même papa c est vrai que ça peu venir que de moi


----------



## incognito (28 Novembre 2022)

tout à fait Tiphain, THP ne veut pas dire grandes études

et pour mon dernier, l'allemand il n'accroche absolument pas, donc va au bac et a 0 
de plus il a un TDA et une dysgraphie, super combo pour l'école


----------



## Tiphain (29 Novembre 2022)

Incognito, mon fils est équipé d'un ordinateur depuis la 4ème, longue bataille, très longue bataille, il avait un PAP depuis la 6ème heureusement et une équipe autour de lui fantastique que ce soit les profs, le principal du collège (on pense qu'il était HP), classe créer autour de lui pour lui permettre de reprendre des études normalement après 1 année de phobie scolaire et ça a marché, mais il a fallut se battre, nous étions en guerre depuis le CE2 est cela à fonctionner. Cela aurait pu détruire notre couple mais on a tenu bon, et on c'est battu ensemble pour notre enfant.
Comme j'ai dit à un psy une fois, nous sommes les 4 pieds de la même table et si un pied casse, on est foutu, et ca a tenu bon.
Maintenant, ils vont très bien tous les deux.
Nous avons toujours tenu à ce que le grand est de bonne note, au vu de ces aptitudes et même lorsqu'il était harcelé, le peu de temps ou il était présent à l'école, il avait de bonne note même en étant pas à l'école tout le temps

Sandrine2572, seul le grand est testé, notre deuxième est son hypersensibilité envahissante parfois a été incapable d'aller au bout des tests. Le psy nous a dit qu'il avait l'ensemble clinique des signes d'un enfant HP mais que sur les tests ne ressortait que les excellents résultats en math.
Il a peu de soucis d'écriture finalement, par rapport au premier et il a s'en que l'on s'en occupe vraiment d'excellent résultat scolaire. Après ils sont tous les assez exigeant avec eux même dans ce domaine c'est peut etre ce qui nous sauve


----------

